# Installation windows 7 pro (64) à partir de mac (el capitan)



## pokepoke (27 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour,

Je vous sollicite afin de connaître la démarche à suivre pour installer win 7 (64) à partir de mon Mac Pro Early 2008, sous El capitan.
J'ai essayé avec Boot Camp, cependant l'icône installation de windows 7 reste grisée. Je suppose que la version de Boot Camp est la 4. Est- elle compatible avec l'installation de win 7, cela reste à vérifier, mais apparemment oui, selon le tableau que j'ai consulté. 

J'ai aussi réussi à faire une image du cd d'installation win 7 (en iso) ; et le cd win 7 démarre lorsque je le place dans le lecteur de la tour, donc peut être pas besoin de cette image de win 7.

Concrètement, j'ai un cd d'installation win 7 (64) qui démarre lorsque je le sélectionne dans disque de démarrage, système d'exploitation windows que je veux installer sur un ssd de 256Go.

Le ssd n'est pas reconnu lorsque l'installation windows débute, aucun disque n'est reconnu... je ne saisi pas pourquoi ? 
J'ai aussi un soucis pour le format de la partition à allouée au disque ssd sur lequel je veux installer windows 7. (1 partition en fat 32 ?) Le Mbr ne peut pas être sélectionné, seulement une partition étendue ?? 

Voilà où j'en suis concrètement..
Si quelqu'un a déjà eu ce soucis et qu'il peut m'aider à avancer, ce serait sympathique.

Merci.


----------



## Locke (27 Octobre 2018)

pokepoke a dit:


> J'ai aussi réussi à faire une image du cd d'installation win 7 (en iso) ; et le cd win 7 démarre lorsque je le place dans le lecteur de la tour, donc peut être pas besoin de cette image de win 7.


Avec des Mac antérieurs à 2012, on ne peut pas utiliser un fichier .iso pour faire une installation de Windows, il faut impérativement un DVD original ou une gravure depuis un fichier .iso officiel de chez Microsoft mais gravé depuis un vrai PC de manière à ce qu'il soit démarrable _(bootable)_. Sorti de là, toute autre tentative échouera.


pokepoke a dit:


> Concrètement, j'ai un cd d'installation win 7 (64) qui démarre lorsque je le sélectionne dans disque de démarrage, système d'exploitation windows que je veux installer sur un ssd de 256Go.
> 
> Le ssd n'est pas reconnu lorsque l'installation windows débute, aucun disque n'est reconnu... je ne saisi pas pourquoi ?
> J'ai aussi un soucis pour le format de la partition à allouée au disque ssd sur lequel je veux installer windows 7. (1 partition en fat 32 ?) Le Mbr ne peut pas être sélectionné, seulement une partition étendue ??


Assistant Boot Camp ne fera l'installation que dans un disque dur interne non partitionné. Il n'est pas possible de faire une installation dans un disque dur externe. Assistant Boot Camp commence par préparer une partition temporaire en FAT32 dans l'espace réservé, puis passe la main à l'installateur de Windows, dans une des fenêtres avant de poursuivre l'installation, on doit impérativement sélectionner cette partition temporaire qui a pour nom exact BOOTCAMP en majuscules, puis faire un clic sur l'option Formater pour que l'installateur formate cette partition temporaire en NTFS, s'ensuivra alors l'installation complète.

Sortie de cette procédure et protocole immuable d'Assistant Boot Camp, toute autre tentative échouera. Ne jamais supprimer une partition temporaire créée par Assistant Boot Camp en utilisant Utilitaire de disque sous peine de devoir passer des commandes via le Terminal pour rétablir la situation, car il est aussi possible que cette mauvaise manipulation altère le boot de démarrage de la partition du Mac. En cas de problème de mauvaise installation, il faut relancer Assistant Boot Camp qui supprimera proprement cette partition temporaire.


----------



## pokepoke (27 Octobre 2018)

Entendu. Donc de ce fait, je dois absolument utiliser mon disque de démarrage Windows 7  64. (ce qui tout à fait est possible car j'avais déjà procéder ainsi, mais pas de disque dur reconnu pour le moment)
Par contre, pour que la sélection grisée apparaisse et que je puisse la sélectionner, je dois donc formaté mon disque en un bloc, (Fat 32 et MBR sur les 240 go, c'est bien cela ? )    Sinon, comment dois je formater mon disque ? 
en fat 32 et dans sa totalité, sur le gestionnaire de disque avant que Boot Camp s'occupe du reste, ou Boot Camp fait tout ? 
ou encore réinstaller windows sur ce disque Ssd car j'ai déjà effectué des démarches pour re-partitionner le disque... ? 

Pouvez-vous s'il vous plaît me donner la démarche étape par étape jusqu'au processus d'installation même de windows 7, avec ces nouvelles données...

Merci à vous.


----------



## Locke (28 Octobre 2018)

pokepoke a dit:


> Pouvez-vous s'il vous plaît me donner la démarche étape par étape jusqu'au processus d'installation même de windows 7, avec ces nouvelles données...


Tu es complètement à coté.

Dans ton cas de figure avec ton vieux Mac Pro de 2008 _(ce n'est pas péjoratif)_, il faut impérativement que le SuperDrive interne fonctionne. S'il est HS, il faudra alors utiliser aussi impérativement un lecteur/graveur externe. Il te faut aussi un DVD original de Windows 7 ou une copie gravée depuis un vrai PC et qui soit démarrable _(bootable)_.

Le disque dur interne de ce Mac Pro 2008 ne doit pas être partitionné et doit contenir une version de macOS. Tu lances Assistant Boot Camp qui propose de télécharger les pilotes/drivers dans une clé et/ou un disque dur USB et qui serviront une fois l'installation de Windows terminée. Ensuite, Assistant Boot Camp propose de choisir une taille de partition, le minimum avec Windows 7 est de 40 Go, puis prépare une partition temporaire en FAT32 en toute transparence sans l'intervention de l'utilisateur.

Assistant Boot Camp passe la main à l'installateur de Windows sous sa fenêtre d'installation en affichant les partitions, il faut impérativement sélectionner celle ayant pour nom BOOTCAMP en majuscules, puis dans cette même fenêtre sélectionner l'option Formater qui est écrit en plus petit et faire un clic sur Suivant. L'installation continuera jusqu'au bout avec plusieurs redémarrages.

Sorti de ce protocole immuable d'Assistant Boot Camp, toute autre tentative échouera. A ce jour, avec Assistant Boot Camp toutes versions confondues, il est impossible de faire une installation de Windows dans un disque dur externe. En cas de problème/échec d'installation, il faut relancer impérativement Assistant Boot Camp pour supprimer la partition en échec et il le fera proprement. Ne jamais, mais jamais, utiliser Utilitaire de disque pour sa suppression sous peine de devoir utiliser des commandes via le Terminal pour rétablir la situation.


----------



## pokepoke (28 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour,

Le superdrive fonctionne très bien.
J'ai un cd original bootable.
le Mac Pro contient une partition mac Os, non partitionnée. 
Pourquoi mettre windows sur clé si j'ai un Cd rom ( est-ce obligatoire)
En lançant Boot Camp, rien ne se passe... il n'amorce pas la suite de l'installation ( je ne sais pas si vous voyez)
... ensuite pour la partition nommée BOOTCAMP, je pense que je n'en suis pas encore là. Mais la suite ne me semble pas difficile à réaliser...


----------



## Locke (28 Octobre 2018)

pokepoke a dit:


> Pourquoi mettre windows sur clé si j'ai un Cd rom ( est-ce obligatoire)


Non, ce sont les pilotes/drivers que propose de télécharger Assistant Boot Camp qu'il faut stocker dans une clé ou un disque dur USB. Sinon, un peu de lecture officielle de chez Apple... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT205016

Dans ton Mac Pro si tu as plusieurs autres disques durs, Assistant Boot Camp vas considérer qu'il y a un partitionnement et vas refuser de poursuivre l'installation, il faut les déconnecter le temps de l'installation.


----------



## pokepoke (29 Octobre 2018)

Je comprends mieux pourquoi ça ne fonctionnait pas.
Alors en suivant cette méthode, avec Boot Camp j'ai réussi à installer un fichier de moins d'un Giga (sur une clé usb). Ce fichier s'appelle Windows support.
Ensuite, je dois redémarrer sur mon disque d'installation ? mettre le dd qui prendra en charge windows à l'intérieur de la tour ?
pouvez-vous me transmettre la suite des manipulations à effectuer svp... merci


----------



## Locke (30 Octobre 2018)

pokepoke a dit:


> Ce fichier s'appelle Windows support.


C'est normal et ça ne servira qu'une fois que Windows sera installé.


pokepoke a dit:


> Ensuite, je dois redémarrer sur mon disque d'installation ? mettre le dd qui prendra en charge windows à l'intérieur de la tour ?


Non, en aucun cas il ne faut redémarrer ou démarrer en espérant voir l'installateur de Windows. C'est Assistant Boot Camp qui gère de bout en bout la transmission vers l'installateur de Windows, relis bien ma réponse #4 et tu as toutes les informations dans le lien officiel de chez Apple dans ma réponse #6.


----------

